# How about a Green Book for conservatives?



## Polishprince (Jul 16, 2019)

With so many merchants and restauranteurs across the nation not serving folks to the Right of Castro,  such a publication seems essential nowadays.

Especially as a lot of joints like the Red Hen in Lexington don't allow conservatives, but don't have a sign up either.  Discrimination against those with pro-American views is allowed according to Public Accommodation laws.

A 'Green Book' for Conservatives?


----------



## Third Party (Jul 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> With so many merchants and restauranteurs across the nation not serving folks to the Right of Castro,  such a publication seems essential nowadays.
> 
> Especially as a lot of joints like the Red Hen in Lexington don't allow conservatives, but don't have a sign up either.  Discrimination against those with pro-American views is allowed according to Public Accommodation laws.
> 
> A 'Green Book' for Conservatives?


I negotiated the VietNam War era by watching the two side tear each other to bits. I just voted when the time came. Same here, you should be able to wear a red hat, but will suffer something if you do. Best just to vote out the people who would vote the hat out.


----------

